# The New Rebels Will be Called the 760D and 750D



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 4, 2015)

```
<p><strong>*UPDATE*</strong>

Last nights post was incorrect, we’re now told there will be indeed be a 750D along with a 760D and both cameras will be 24mp. This falls in line with <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/01/canon-eos-rebel-750d-spec-list-cr1/" target="_blank">what we were told a few weeks ago</a>.</p>
<p><strong>Canon Rebel 750D/760D Specifications</strong></p>
<ul>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">Full HD movies, MP4 format, HDR movie, automatic shooting modes (EOS 750D )</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">24.2MP sensor and Canon’s DIGIC 6 image processor</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">ISO 100-12,800 range</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">Flicker Detection technology</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">Five frames per second continuous shooting mode</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">19 cross-type AF point system</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">Hybrid CMOS AF III</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">Rear Quick Control Dial (EOS 760D )</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">Creative movie modes (EOS 760D )</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">Wi-Fi and NFC</span></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Original Post

</strong><del>We’re told the next Rebel will be called the EOS 760D instead of the 750D to avoid model name confusion with Nikon’s D750. This won’t affect Japan or North America, as they don’t use the xxxD naming scheme.</del></p>
<p><del>Surprisingly, no specs have surfaced.</del></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: The New Rebel Will be Called the 760D*

First 20.2MP Rebel. No DPAF like the 6D.


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: The New Rebel Will be Called the 760D*



Canon Rumors said:


> <p>We’re told the next Rebel will be called the EOS 760D instead of the 750D to avoid model name confusion with Nikon’s D750. This won’t affect Asia or North America, as they don’t use the xxxD naming scheme.</p>
> <p>Surprisingly, no specs have surfaced.</p>
> <p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>


Considering the specs of D750 you would figure that Canon would want to have the 750D be confused with D750.


----------



## KT (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: The New Rebel Will be Called the 760D*



PureClassA said:


> First 20.2MP Rebel. No DPAF like the 6D.


And have Nikon Corp cry bloody murder for deliberately confusing the customer


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: The New Rebel Will be Called the 760D*



KT said:


> And have Nikon Corp cry bloody murder for deliberately confusing the customer



Nikon would not have a leg to stand on this, everybody knew that the next Rebel would be 750D. Canon could have complained about Nikon, D750 doen't exactly fit in Nikon's numbering scheme. Does Nikon even have a numbering scheme?


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: The New Rebel Will be Called the 760D*

Nikon D750?! This is not the DSLR you're looking for... *_waves Jedi hand*_


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: The New Rebel Will be Called the 760D*

This is not the DSLR I'm looking for.


----------



## Europa--JDM (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: The New Rebel Will be Called the 760D*

I own a lot of Canon stuff and like it, but is another Rebel really necessary?


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: The New Rebel Will be Called the 760D*



Europa--JDM said:


> I own a lot of Canon stuff and like it, but is another Rebel really necessary?



Codename "Magic Lantern buster" as they cannot cope with these many camera body releases :-\


----------



## Proscribo (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: The New Rebel Will be Called the 760D*



Europa--JDM said:


> I own a lot of Canon stuff and like it, but is another Rebel really necessary?


Yes if it means some new stuff like top-LCD (or maybe even some EVF/mirrorless things, that would be crazy!) and new xxMP or "new" 70D/7DII sensor. If it is the same as what, four rebels before then no thank you.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: The New Rebel Will be Called the 760D*



Proscribo said:


> Europa--JDM said:
> 
> 
> > I own a lot of Canon stuff and like it, but is another Rebel really necessary?
> ...



It makes sense from a marketing point of view, giving the average consumer access to the 'latest' technology and a reason to buy the newest model at a premium :


----------



## Harry68 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: The New Rebel Will be Called the 760D*

Why should Canon change the name?
In many magazines you can read, that the D750 is a really good cam. So if a newbe see a 750D in the internet for less than half of the price of the D750, he will maybe buy it and will never notice, that he bought the wrong cam, because a newbe doesn't really needs the features of a cam. ;D


----------



## dufflover (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: The New Rebel Will be Called the 760D*

Whilst from different generations it's not like 60D and D60 ever caused issues


----------



## zim (Feb 4, 2015)

That just sound weird
So based on these scant specs 750 gets auto stills shooting modes, implies 760 doesn't ?
760 gets auto video modes but not auto stills modes ?

750 geared towards stills ?
760 geared towards video?

but you can still do video on a 750 and stills on a 760......   

so what's the point other than confusing me!


----------



## filipe (Feb 4, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p><strong>*UPDATE*</strong>
> 
> 
> Last nights post was incorrect, we’re now told there will be indeed be a 750D along with a 760D and both cameras will be 24mp. This falls in line with <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/01/canon-eos-rebel-750d-spec-list-cr1/" target="_blank">what we were told a few weeks ago</a>.</p>
> ...



Does that mean the only the Canon 760D will have top LCD and not the 750D?

Any news regarding the brand of the sensor?

Wonder what will be the prices in euros for the 750D and 760D, regading the prices for the 70D.


----------



## Zv (Feb 4, 2015)

These specs are pretty good for a rebel if they are indeed true. 24Mp (most on any current Canon APS-C is 20), wifi and NFC plus a decent 5fps. And the top LCD and rear dial is just icing on the cake. It's a beast! I would be very happy if I was a beginner looking to buy my first DSLR. 

Not that surprised they left out the DPAF.


----------



## gsealy (Feb 4, 2015)

OK, so now we have 2 versions of the new 5Ds and 2 versions of the new t6i. It seems to me that is going to cause confusion rather than giving the consumers more options. In purchasing one I would have to go through all the pros and cons of each rather than just "buying the darn thing". I mean who wants to second guess themselves after spending about $4K on the 5Ds or $1K on the t6i?


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 4, 2015)

I eagre to see how Canon prices the two cameras, 760D will be perfect for macro work on budget.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 4, 2015)

The 24MP sensor is what jumps out at me. That's a whole new animal for Canon. Did they make it? Did Sony? Did Nintendo?

We got a DPAF 20.2MP 70D, semi-flagship not long ago. Then the DPAF "tweaked up" 20.2MP 7D2 full flagship 

And now along comes this lil' Rebel with 24MP??? Uhh-k.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Feb 4, 2015)

Is it weird that I love it when CR says that they were wrong? I think it shows a greater amount of character for the admin(s) to open an update informing everyone of the error rather than just erasing and/or updating the thread. Kudos Señor CR Guy! It's one of the many things that makes this forum great.

Cheers!
-Tabor


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> The 24MP sensor is what jumps out at me. That's a whole new animal for Canon. Did they make it? Did Sony? Did Nintendo?
> 
> We got a DPAF 20.2MP 70D, semi-flagship not long ago. Then the DPAF "tweaked up" 20.2MP 7D2 full flagship
> 
> And now along comes this lil' Rebel with 24MP??? Uhh-k.


makes sense really - the pixel structure is much more simpler without the dual pixel stuff in it. it also follows what canon was saying about the DP sensors - that they were expensive to fabricate. It would make sense then why it's not on the rebel (or the M3).

the 70D is nearly EOL. it may just be the last xxD body if the rebel starts to have a lot of it's features. canon could be trying to slim down the number of APS-C bodies it sells.

I guess we'll see if the 760D has a pentaprism versus a mirror.


----------



## NorbR (Feb 4, 2015)

So Canon will announce 4 different cameras on the same day? Actually, make that 5, if the M3 comes as well? This still baffles me ... Not to mention that those are really not your run-of-the-mill minor upgrades, a la "look how the mode dial rotates all the way now" 700D announcement. The 5Ds is a whole new animal for Canon, and if those specs are to be believed, the Rebel line is pretty much going to be entirely revisited. 

Canon's really looking to make a big splash in one day, I guess. But hey, I'm not complaining, and as I have no real intention to buy any of these cameras (when my GAS gets the better of me, feel free to point me back to this message ...), I'm awaiting the official announcements with nothing but curiosity and excitement.


----------



## brianodell (Feb 4, 2015)

How will this new Rebel stack up against the $1k 70d?


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

total random musing.. what if one of those rebels is using a full frame sensor?

nothing ever says that rebels MUST stick with APS-C.

that would almost then make the two models make a little sense - as well as the 24-105 IS STM full frame lens.


----------



## Zv (Feb 4, 2015)

rrcphoto said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > The 24MP sensor is what jumps out at me. That's a whole new animal for Canon. Did they make it? Did Sony? Did Nintendo?
> ...



I don't think they'll have just two APS-C offerings, there is a need for the xxD line. Some people need a camera that's in between the beastly 7DII with it's machine gun like 10fps and tank build and their entry level camera that almost every tourist and their kid owns. The rebels are physically smaller than the xxD line too making it uncomfortable for some. The 70D is the Goldilocks camera for many. Just enough features and not too much overkill. Seriously, I feel like I'm talking myself into buying one now! 

I need to get off this forum for a while! But so many cameras coming soon! Aaaaarrgggh!! ;D


----------



## Zv (Feb 4, 2015)

rrcphoto said:


> total random musing.. what if one of those rebels is using a full frame sensor?
> 
> nothing ever says that rebels MUST stick with APS-C.
> 
> that would almost then make the two models make a little sense - as well as the 24-105 IS STM full frame lens.



They did that already and called it a 6D.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

Zv said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > total random musing.. what if one of those rebels is using a full frame sensor?
> ...



a 6D is most certainly not a rebel. different pentaprism/mirror, chassis construction, ergonomics.


----------



## Khufu (Feb 4, 2015)

24mp?...

The 61.44mp 6DS should arrive in time for Summer then, woo!


----------



## filipe (Feb 4, 2015)

I wonder, for instance, the pricing of the Canon 760D in relation to the 70D, if it has rear dial and top LCD?


Wonder if the sensor is Sony and the crop factor?


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 4, 2015)

rrcphoto said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > The 24MP sensor is what jumps out at me. That's a whole new animal for Canon. Did they make it? Did Sony? Did Nintendo?
> ...



I agree with no DPAF, I was just wondering whether this is Sony or not. This is a totally new sensor for Canon (if they actually made it themselves), and we would certainly not get a 24MP sensor with DPAF right after the 70D and 7D2 at 20.2. Color me intrigued.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



well considering that the Sony is 24Mp at 1.5 crop - wouldn't make much sense for it to be 24Mp at 1.6 crop.


----------



## MacPaul (Feb 4, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> 19 cross-type AF point system


Finally, better AF for the Rebels. Nikon has it since…well, since when? A decade? ;-)


----------



## Zv (Feb 4, 2015)

rrcphoto said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



You're right. Even the rebel has 19 cross type AF points now darn it!


----------



## Khufu (Feb 4, 2015)

MacPaul said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > 19 cross-type AF point system
> ...



This is what the 70D has, right? If it's as responsive, this might be a great little camera! I've no need for APS-C beyond the 70D capabilities, perhaps the 750/760D is going to be the new "good enough" camera for many?!

...though to be honest I enjoyed shooting Birds in Flight with the 70D for a while but the 100D and EOS M are, for most applications, "more than good enough" APS-C shooters in my world!


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 4, 2015)

Zv said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



+1

I especially like the Goldilocks analogy. And as great as the 7D is, it is still more of a specialize camera, where as the 70D, with flippy screen, touch screen, etc. seems like it might appeal more to a boarder audience.


----------



## tphillips63 (Feb 4, 2015)

So, in NA is one the T6 and the other the T6i?


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 4, 2015)

Like others, I'm still trying to understand what the real differences are between the two. Certainly Canon didn't need to have a separate model just to upsell for a rear dial.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 4, 2015)

Hybrid CMOS III AF... Looks like DPAF is the line in the sand, then, between Rebels and the higher-tier bodies.

I wonder if the same will go for the M3. Would be a shame not to have DPAF -- it seems like the perfect application (outside of video, of course).

If the M3 doesn't have DPAF, I would bet it's an Asian market product only, like the M2.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 4, 2015)

Luds34 said:


> Like others, I'm still trying to understand what the real differences are between the two. Certainly Canon didn't need to have a separate model just to upsell for a rear dial.



... and for the top lcd, probably coupled with less fw crippling than the 750d.

Imho don't underestimate the thin profit margins in this segment, if they can offer a "basic" model and manage to upsell most customers €50-€100 for parts that cost them €5 that's a real difference given the large market size.


----------



## preppyak (Feb 4, 2015)

Luds34 said:


> I especially like the Goldilocks analogy. And as great as the 7D is, it is still more of a specialize camera, where as the 70D, with flippy screen, touch screen, etc. seems like it might appeal more to a boarder audience.


Yep, I like the frame rate of my 60D vs what the T2i/T3i had at the time, but, I do enough landscape and night work that not having the swivel screen of the 60D vs the 7D was a dealbreaker.

Also, there's price considerations as well. I gladly paid $1-200 more than a T3i for the build, top LCD, and other features of the 60D. But, i wasnt ready to pay $5-600 more than a T3i for a 7D. That's an extra quality lens right there


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 4, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> The 24MP sensor is what jumps out at me. That's a whole new animal for Canon. Did they make it? Did Sony? Did Nintendo?
> 
> We got a DPAF 20.2MP 70D, semi-flagship not long ago. Then the DPAF "tweaked up" 20.2MP 7D2 full flagship
> 
> And now along comes this lil' Rebel with 24MP??? Uhh-k.



Yeah, very interesting. It seems to imply Sony (or at the very least some new process sensor).


----------



## Famateur (Feb 4, 2015)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > The 24MP sensor is what jumps out at me. That's a whole new animal for Canon. Did they make it? Did Sony? Did Nintendo?
> ...



It seems to, but perhaps only in resolution. If I'm not mistaken, isn't the rumored "Hybrid CMOS AF III" a Canon-specific sensor technology? I know Sony does similar things, but to call it Hybrid CMOS AF III seems to me to point to it being a Canon sensor.

We'll find out in a couple of days!


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > The 24MP sensor is what jumps out at me. That's a whole new animal for Canon. Did they make it? Did Sony? Did Nintendo?
> ...



Not really.

you remove all the "dual" part of the 20Mp sensor, 4Mp isn't much to increase.

5472x3072 to 6000x4000 (approx.) so really 4.1um to 3.75um pixels or a delta of 300nm.

Not to mention that sony sensors are 24x16mm so it wouldn't be 24MP on a canon crop - but around 22Mp.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 4, 2015)

Famateur said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



Was exactly my thoughts as well. But like you said, we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Sabaki (Feb 4, 2015)

Perhaps it will be Canon strategy to release video and stills versions of their cameras from here on out?


----------



## Woody (Feb 4, 2015)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Yeah, very interesting. It seems to imply Sony (or at the very least some new process sensor).



Sony APS-C has 1.5x crop while Canon APS-C has 1.6x crop. Hmmm...

It'll be exciting if the new Rebels have wider base ISO dynamic range than the APS-C flagship 7D2.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Feb 5, 2015)

That's crazy, a rebel is getting more Megapixels than any canon camera around...so far.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 5, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > Like others, I'm still trying to understand what the real differences are between the two. Certainly Canon didn't need to have a separate model just to upsell for a rear dial.
> ...



Touche. Just like paying 4 figures to upgrade to "premium" audio in one's automobile. Cue salesman, "Sure the base stereo is okay, but you really are going to want this upgraded, premium system, it sounds amazing!"


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 5, 2015)

Woody said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, very interesting. It seems to imply Sony (or at the very least some new process sensor).
> ...



It would be even better if Canon went to 1.5 crop, makes it a lot easier to calculate equivalent focal lengths on the fly 8)


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow, the Canon 6D is looking like quite the dog spec wise these days. 

I wonder. Is it coincidence that the Nikon D5300 has a 24.2MP sensor as does the new Rebel? Sony also has on-board AF sites... hmmmm

750D


Enable 24.2MP CMOS sensor
DIGIC6 processor
Finder penta mirror. Field of view 95%, magnification 0.82 times, the eye point 19mm
AF 19-point cross-type. Center F2.8 corresponding dual cross
7560-pixel RGB-IR photometry sensor. 63 zone TTL metering
ISO100-12800 (extended with 25600)
The shutter speed is 30 seconds -1/4000 seconds (Synchro 1/200 sec)
Continuous shooting 5 frames / sec.
LCD monitor 3 inches 1.04 million dots. Vari-Angle
Built-in guide number 12 flash
New hybrid CMOS AF III
Video Full HD 30fps
Wi-Fi · NFC
Remote operation by smartphone tablet
Battery LP-E17
The size of 131.9 x 100.7 x 77.8mm
Weight 555g (CPA criteria). 510g (body only)


760D


24.2MP CMOS sensor
DIGIC6 processor
New development of 7560 pixel RGB + IR photometry sensor
AF 19 points
Hybrid CMOS AF III
Dynamic tracking continuous shooting in live view
Top LCD panel
Intelligent Viewfinder
Vari-angle LCD monitor
Wi-Fi · NFC
Remote control with smartphone and tablet
Creative modes including HDR movie


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 5, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> Wow, the Canon 6D is looking like quite the dog spec wise these days.



Well, that's not hard to do - the 6d essentially is a good sensor in a "as cheap as they can get away with" body plus wifi/gps gimmicks.



PhotographyFirst said:


> AF 19-point cross-type. Center F2.8 corresponding dual cross
> 7560-pixel RGB-IR photometry sensor. 63 zone TTL metering
> The shutter speed is 30 seconds -1/4000 seconds (Synchro 1/200 sec)
> Continuous shooting 5 frames / sec.



I think the 70d has a problem... are they going to do a 80d or dump the xxd line?


----------

